# Source for distinctly shaped classic Black Tower bottles



## JerryF (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm interested in finding out if there is a source for wine bottles shaped like the classic German black tower Riesling bottles. Short, stubby neck? More recent black tower bottles (commercial purchased bottles of wine) I've seen in both "clear" and the classic black neck. I would say they seem like the classic bordeau bottle but with a short neck and the shoulder of the bottle sometimes much higher on the bottle. Originals that I can remember had shoulders that stopped short of almost being squared off.

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 16, 2016)

I have no idea for a source, but I was sufficiently intrigued by the description to look up an image:


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 16, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> I have no idea for a source, but I was sufficiently intrigued by the description to look up an image:



It's like a Black & Tan in a bottle!


----------



## JerryF (Feb 18, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> It's like a Black & Tan in a bottle!


Yes, that is the more recent vintage of the Black Tower bottles (I can't even find a source for those). See how the body of the bottle goes higher than the standard bordeau bottles and the neck is stubbier? Their bottles used earlier had the shoulder with a much smaller radius and the neck even more stubby. I liked the shape and was hoping I could put some of my own Riesling in those.


----------



## trolo (Feb 18, 2016)

I get Bottles from here maybe they have what you are looking for 

http://www.aacwine.com/


----------



## Xnke (Apr 21, 2019)

Those old black tower bottles are hard to find. The local rose show folks have an arrangement division requiring one and they are in high demand.


----------

